# MTX 4200x & 280 Thunder



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm cleaning out a couple file cabinets full of car audio and found a MTX 4200x and 280 Thunder. Anyone familiar with these amps?


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Good ol' American made under-rated power. These were the amps I wanted when I was 19 but could not afford them or the more expensive Soundstream Reference. Do they work? What kind of condition are they in?


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

Truthunter said:


> Good ol' American made under-rated power. These were the amps I wanted when I was 19 but could not afford them or the more expensive Soundstream Reference. Do they work? What kind of condition are they in?


I've had these things for years. Bought both new and they are in great shape. The 4200x feels like a block of lead - heavy.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

One of my favorite lines of amps ever (although it's probably just nostalgia). I had the Thunder 2300 and 4160 (both pre "x") in my car around 1997/98 after I saw Mark Eldridge running them in his 4Runner. Truthunter summed them up pretty well.


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

I used to run a couple MTX 2150x amps years ago - that series (black wrinkle finish w gold lettering) were excellent quality amps. At one time I had quite a collection of various amps from this series... but never the 4 chanels

IIRC the 4200x is 4x50 watt.
I believe The 280 was from the series prior to the 4200x and was 40w x 2

Class AB and usually quite underrated in their power output.

I wouldn't hesitate to use either in a current system if it meets your needs.

HTH


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

What are they worth? I might throw them on the classifieds.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

It's a tough thing to figure out. I've seen the 280's go from $25 to $100 on eBay, depending on the condition, and finding the right buyer. I've got a pair of them I've got about $40 each in right now. 

I have no idea on the 4 channel.


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

I ran some 280's in a 94 civic. Traded down to 240's b/c I thought I was going to compete. Eventually swapped for (2) XTANT 2200i amps on horns and ID 6.5 midbass. Those MTX amps were solid. Underrated power and reliable.


----------



## AzRebel (Jul 11, 2018)

Where are you located? I found a 4200 listed on Letgo for $60 in Las Vegas. I may be interested if the price is right.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Blu said:


> I used to run a couple MTX 2150x amps years ago - that series (black wrinkle finish w gold lettering) were excellent quality amps. At one time I had quite a collection of various amps from this series... but never the 4 chanels
> 
> IIRC the 4200x is 4x50 watt.
> I believe The 280 was from the series prior to the 4200x and was 40w x 2
> ...


I think it's actually 25x4 as the 4160 was 20x4 and the 4320 was 40x4. Great amps though!


----------

